# My Obsession



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 22, 2005)

Here it is, folks, my babies:











My little fingers





My crayons





Tools of the Trade





Eye poppers





My face paints - NC30 to NC40 





My fairy dusts





Other cool MAC stuff





My Plumpers:
Jellybabe - Golden Rod - Fine China - Pretty Plush - Coy - Florabundance - Of Corset! - Bare Fetish - Gold Charm - Love Nectar -
Viva Glam V 










My Smoochers - MUAH!!!!
C-Thru - Fabby - Apres Sol - Foil - Blonde on Blonde - 15 minutes - Body Suit - Moderne - La Di Bra - Pretty Please - Pink Maribu - Jist - Viva Glam V - Honey Love - High Tea - High Strung





ROW 1 - Gleam, Twinks, Tempting, Expensive Pink, Knight Divine, Rice Paper, Steamy, Star Violet
ROW 2 - Mulch, Grain, Antiqued, Black Tied, Bronze, Mythology, Greensmoke, Amber Lights
ROW 3 - Heat/Element, All that Glitters, Soba, Honesty, Cranberry, Goldmine, Carbon, Bright Side/Gallery Gal





Other Eye Openers









































http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...AC/Picture.jpg


----------



## user4 (Nov 22, 2005)

nice... lots of piggies!!! im jealous...


----------



## aziajs (Nov 22, 2005)

That is a beautious colleczione!!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Very Nice collection!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 23, 2005)

I love you collection !

and I'd KILL for that make up bag !


----------



## stacey (Nov 23, 2005)

i love your collection.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 24, 2005)

i am so jealous of all your piggies. lucky!


----------



## irmati (Nov 25, 2005)

A great collection, no doubt.


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 25, 2005)

Lovely collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 27, 2005)

Fantastic! What traincase are you waiting on?


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Fantastic! What traincase are you waiting on?_

 
MAC traincase 1.6


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

I love your makeup bag.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

gorgeous collection!!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 3, 2005)

*Finally Got The Traincase*

********UPDATED**************

It just needs a little bit of cleaning, what should I clean it with, alcohol? I started with make-up remover.


----------



## belencina (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh! Jealous! I love the traincase! But in Spain it´s so expensive...


----------



## mona (Dec 7, 2005)

great collection! and i love your taste in e/s colors!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belenciña* 
_Oh! Jealous! I love the traincase! But in Spain it´s so expensive..._

 
I bought mine on eBay for $71 ... take a looksy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN%3AIT&rd=1

And the missing traincase strap for $1.99!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN%3AIT&rd=1

This one's going for $125:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mac-TOUR-DE-PINK...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## juxt (Dec 9, 2005)

loove your collection.. and cute coach makeup bag too =)


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 11, 2005)

love the traincase


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 10, 2006)

Revised the whole thing!


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## snifflez (Aug 10, 2006)

o0o are those stackable jars from MAC?


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm officially jealous!


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice! So neat & organized =)


----------



## User34 (Aug 10, 2006)

ooh very nice! =)


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snifflez* 
_o0o are those stackable jars from MAC?_

 
yes they are, i bought them from the Pro store in NY - they actual screw into each other.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 11, 2006)

wow im sooo jealous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 11, 2006)

nice collection!!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice collection, I like how you keep all your e/s in the boxes.  I've been doing that too and I thought I was crazy!  Lol!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 11, 2006)

*steals all your shadows* mwahhaa! lol great collection =)


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 
_Nice collection, I like how you keep all your e/s in the boxes.  I've been doing that too and I thought I was crazy!  Lol!_

 
I know, we're both psycho!


----------



## hungrychild (Aug 12, 2006)

The captions underneath = genius.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 23, 2006)

Added My Cool Beakers! I'm So Excited! God, I'm A Friggin Dork!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice collection..love your brushes...

you are missing one thing..blushes..but you'll be addicted soon.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

So cute how all the e/s's are in their boxes!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 26, 2006)

i wanna steel ur eyeshadows and you lipsticks fabalous colour choices


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 8, 2006)

lovely collection..I like how you have everything in the beaker..where did you get those? It's so MAC counter ish' =)


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

nice one!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 11, 2007)

Love the beakers... if I had some I'd do it too to bring out my geeky side.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 11, 2007)

where did you get those Pyrex beakers at?


----------



## miztgral (Apr 13, 2007)

I love your neutral-ish lip stuff!!! Pray tell, what's the lipstick in the middle in the last picture?


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG, you organized everything so cute in the little flasks, great idea!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

oh my god! i want those pyrex's! tell me where!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

great [email protected]


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 15, 2008)

omg you store your makeup in beakers! i just got a flashback from my chemistry lab =/ you are officially the coolest person on this forum.

did you steal those from your lab or what happened there? lol! i'm curious.


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

i l o v e your stash


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice collection! i love that you kept some of the boxes!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 18, 2008)

Love it. <3 
Where'd you get those beakers?


----------



## vcanady (Jun 18, 2008)

I love all your cute captions!!! Great collection!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 18, 2008)

The pyrex? That's such a good idea!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

aw very very nice collection, love it


----------



## cuiran (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the Pyrex you keep you brushes in!!!


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jul 25, 2008)

What is the middle lipstick in the 2nd to last picture?
great collection


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

gorgeous collection


----------



## ceci (Aug 21, 2008)

I Love your collection~ It so clean!


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

Love it! Love the colour brushes! Are those from Ornamental by any chance?? AND I LOVE the beakers! Just like in mac! Awesome :0)


----------



## Sario (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome collection, and I adore how you use lab glassware to keep everything organized! But then I am a huge science geek after all heheh


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 21, 2010)

I love how you have used specimin jars for brush holders!! 
They must be SO easy to clean!! Where did you get them?


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a nice collection.


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I totally love your stash and I love the way you store all of it.  Where did you get the beakers from?


----------

